# Stealth Vision Hats



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

A new innovative hat has been designed to block animals from seeing our eyes. I believe that animals see our eyes and by making eye contact with animals will send them bolting. I have sat in my blind or even out in the open with whitetail and other animals and found they were far less nervous if you do not make eye contact with them. Once I would make eye contact with them they would bolt. That is why I found this hat or cap made by North Mountain Stealth Vision Hats so unique. 
The high quality twill fabric has incorporated an innovative mesh bill design that allows you to watch game through the bill of the cap without being detected. While adding additional camouflage to your face and yet won’t allow the animal to see your eyes. All this by just tilting your head down slightly and looking through the bill. Once you are ready to aim and shoot just lift your head. They even thought to put a thumb tab in the front center keeping the bill nice and not damaging it.
This quality Stealth Vision Hat is available in the following Company Names and Patterns:
Spring Turkey in Realtree  APG
Cool Summer in All Mesh Realtree  Hardwoods HD
Fall Classic in Realtree  AP
Winter Storm in Realtree  APS HD Snow (Alt.) WhiteOut..All White w/ Mesh Bill
Puddle Duck in Realtree  Adv. MAX-4 (Alt.) BlackOut..All Black w/ Mesh Bill (for ground blinds)
Daughter’s Delight in Realtree  AP HD Pink
Safe Hunter, All Orange w/ Orange Mesh Bill
Deer Hunter, Orange with Camo Mesh Bill
For around $17.95, cheaper than some caps sold at big box stores, you can have a hat that serves an additional purpose besides providing shade to your eyes. It will also allow you additional coverage to your face/eyes and keep animals from spotting you. I will definitely have the Stealth Vision Hat with me this season whether I am in the stand or blind.
So, go to www.StealthVisionHats.com and check them out today.

Review Written by: Gary Elliott
garysbowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

